# Systemzeit einstellen



## Sneakmaster (9. Dezember 2005)

Mit welchen Befehl kann man die Systemzeit ändern?


----------



## Da Hacker (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi Sneakmaster,

das geht mit dem folgenden API-Befehl:

```
Declare Function SetSystemTime Lib "kernel32" (lpSystemTime As SYSTEMTIME) As Long
```

Ein Beispiel hierzu aus dem sehr nützlichen API-Guide von Allapi.net:

```
Private Type SYSTEMTIME
    wYear As Integer
    wMonth As Integer
    wDayOfWeek As Integer
    wDay As Integer
    wHour As Integer
    wMinute As Integer
    wSecond As Integer
    wMilliseconds As Integer
End Type
Private Declare Function SetSystemTime Lib "kernel32" (lpSystemTime As SYSTEMTIME) As Long
Private Sub Form_Load()
    'KPD-Team 2000
    'URL: http://www.allapi.net/
    'E-Mail: KPDTeam@Allapi.net
    Dim lpSystemTime As SYSTEMTIME
    lpSystemTime.wYear = 2000
    lpSystemTime.wMonth = 1
    lpSystemTime.wDayOfWeek = -1
    lpSystemTime.wDay = 24
    lpSystemTime.wHour = 23
    lpSystemTime.wMinute = 26
    lpSystemTime.wSecond = 0
    lpSystemTime.wMilliseconds = 0
    'set the new time
    SetSystemTime lpSystemTime
End Sub
```

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------



## Shakie (10. Dezember 2005)

Das geht auch wesentlich einfacher:

```
VBA.Time = "13:27:09"
```
Normalerweise wird VBA.Time verwendet, um die Systemzeit auszulesen. Wirft man aber einen Blick in den Objektkatalog, so steht da:


			
				Objektkatalog von VB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Property Time As Variant
> Mitglied von VBA.DateTime
> Legt die aktuelle Systemzeit fest oder gibt sie zurück


Man kann es also auch zum Setzen der Zeit benutzen.
Das gleich gilt für "Date", wenn du das ganze Systemdatum ändern möchtest.


----------

